
The Invisible Pandemic - jokieone
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31035-7/fulltext
======
thinkingemote
Key point is that the author suspects to see similar effects of the pandemic
on countries that had lockdowns and those that didn't

